# Creating your own 40k Race



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

This post is kind of a continuation of the re-occuring Squats / Space Dwarves discussions.

There are plenty of options in 40k when it comes to playable races but everyone likes a bit of variety, so I thought I'd put together a little challenge. Have you ever thought about creating your own race for the purposes of the game / fluff? And if so, how would it fit into the current fluff and how would it be balanced in game terms? Is it a totally original race or is it a Fantasy race upgraded to the 41st Century?

I'll start the ball rolling to give you an idea of what I mean. Here is a new race I thought about the other day -

The Nosferatus -

Vampire Counts...in space! Brief History - A Chaos Marine Battle Barge was escorting a large group of mutated Pyskers back to their Fortress Monestary for intense study. The Chaos ship was lured to a Space Hulk (fake distress call, psychic manipulation, whatever) where it became trapped with the other wreckage. 

Inside the Hulk was a Tyranid GeneStealer who attempted to infiltrate the stranded Chaos Marines and their prisoners. However, the DNA of the mutated Pyskers didn't mix well with the Tyranid genes and a race of Pyschic Vampires was created. 

Now the Nosferatus travel the galaxy in their Space Hulk (which looks like Dracula's Castle sort of), attempting to draw in ships so they can feed on the passengers. Instead of drinking blood, they psychically drain their victims, leaving them little more then babbling vegatables. This makes them enemies of the Chaos Gods, as they're stealing the 'souls' of creatures who would have otherwise wound up in the Warp.

I haven't worked out their Codex's or special abilities, but I am toying with the idea that they can only be killed by Flamer or Las Fire (plama and meltas do quite a bit of damage, but Bolters / Power Weapons are useless).

I'm also toying with the idea that certain types of Inquistorial / Daemon Hunter / Witch Hunter attacks do double damage because of their 'Holy' connotations. Or the Inquistor Symbol acts like a Crucifix and forces the Nosferatus to do additional morale checks.

Anyways, you get the idea. Please post any ideas you have for new races.

Cheers


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Seems a bit unbalanced to say bolts and bolter equivalents won't cut it to hurt them, I mean orks can only hurt them with their heavy support and elites choices then and the tyranids can't hurt them at all.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Being inspired by a description of fighting a machine controlled human world in the Dark Angel codex I decided to make my own army based on that, which I have named:

*The Technomancy of (insert planet name here. I'm still not sure of this)*

Currently I'm a bit low on fluff for them, basically the humans have been maintained by the overruling machines for maintenance and improvement of them, and also fight along side them in war. They are brought up to worship the machines, and perform fanatically. I'm currently focused on the rules side, but I've ran into some problems so I may soon be posting in the homebrews forum.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Not that I want to poke holes or anything but I thought the Necrons were supposed to be 40k's undead? 
Other than that it's a cool idea, still not sure about the bolt gun thing though, sort of tips things in their favour a bit too much against certain armies.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

well somewhere i read that bolters can have a variety of rounds, such as the immolator which burns the victim from the inside (game wise wounds on a 2+) so that couls be used against them


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

But the problem still remains that certain armies, like Orks, Nids and Eldar will be _very very_ disadvantaged against them, due to the number of projectile weapons (shootaz, shuricats) and conversant lack of energy weapons, or just reliance on good old inertia weapons (choppaz, claws). 

It also doesn't really make sense that flamers and las do full damage, plasma and melta (las-plus and flame-plus) do _less_ damage and power weapons (energy weapons plus thumping) do _no_ damage.

Not that I think there's anything wrong with the basic idea at all, I just think it needs careful work to get it to balance. 

:trying to work out all the angles cyclops:


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

I totally understand where people are coming from and that's why I used the words 'toying with the idea' when it comes to damage (so I had room to wiggle / back pedal). I'm drawing inspiration from normal vampire mythos, where things like bullets and knives can't normally kill them.

With Meltas and Plasma guns, I was imagining them as being quiet narrow beamed energy weapons, which would pass straight through most humanoids. So they would do some damage, but a lot of the energy would be wasted. Please correct me if I am wrong. I chose the Flamer and Las Gun as being most potent because of the vampire myths - they are highly susceptible to flame and sunlight. The immolater rounds sound interesting and as you said, maybe there would be a percentage die roll which would cause the victim to burst into flames, maybe use the same percentage if being shot at by Meltas / Plasmas as well. I could also allow 'Holy' bolter rounds to do double damage as a trade off.

In game terms, the Nosferatus would normally be aboard Space Hulks and would usually be outnumbered by their opponents. They would be limited to Psychic Attacks and CC weapons but would have great abilities at concealment and deep strike.

As for Tyranid, Eldar and Orks (plus other power weapon users), I'd have to factor in some sort of percentage where their assault attack actually decapitates the Nosferatus - again, one of the ways to kill a vampire. Which could be quite interesting / scary if you are making bad die rolls. You're hacking away at the vampire but he's still coming at you.

Necrons are the 40k equivalent of Tomb Kings and as such don't really 'drain' people in a vampiric way, they just kind of shoot them. But a few races have dual equivalents - SM / Chaos SM and Eldar / Dark Eldar to name but two (well the only two).

I really do appreciate the feedback and I'm more then open to suggestions with regards to playability and fluff. 

Cheers


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ummm, CSM dont have monestaries... Unless its word bearers, but you couldnt call it a monastery.

The idea is a good one, I'll give you that.

Also they dont answer distress calls... I just felt like being an asshole and pointing that out... Have a nice day! :biggrin:


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

No monestary - check. They were returning to their Fortress / Shrine / Moon / Lock up Garage / 7-11 / 4 bedroom semi - delete were applicable.

Don't answer distress calls? 'Please help us, we are 10,000 beautiful virgin babes on our way to the Imperial Festival and we're totally defenceless...and naked.' Yeah, I think CSM would have a peek.

Thanks for the input, I'm still constructing the fluff, so any ideas, then chuck 'em on in.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Unknown Soldier said:


> No monestary - check. They were returning to their Fortress / Shrine / Moon / Lock up Garage / 7-11 / 4 bedroom semi - delete were applicable.
> 
> Don't answer distress calls? 'Please help us, we are 10,000 beautiful virgin babes on our way to the Imperial Festival and we're totally defenceless...and naked.' Yeah, I think CSM would have a peek.
> 
> Thanks for the input, I'm still constructing the fluff, so any ideas, then chuck 'em on in.


If they're slaaneshi, otherwise no... SM and CSM dont have sex, as far as I know...


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Actually, from what I understand, CSM do but modern SM don't, because the lords of terra felt that marines could be tempted. So SM don't have as much "wargear" as CSM because the new marine processes eliminate that stuff completely.
This could be wrong, but I'm sure I read this somewhere and also, a bunch of fluff 'eads raised this point at my GW yesterday and two redshirts backed them up.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

SM's and CSM's dont fuck... Thats it, theres nothing to it... besides the fact that they dont fuck...

I'm not trying to shoot down your idea, I like the idea, but for some reason I felt like I had to say something... other than what I'm "bitching" about I like it. (besides bolters and powerweapons doing nothing)


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Forget the sexual aspect, if CSM were offered 10,000 innocent victims to exploit - whether as slaves, sacrifices, new recruits, etc., then I'm sure they would take them. Especially if that call came from a Space Hulk which might have resources and technology that can be utilised, I'm pretty sure they would investigate the distress call. Heck even normal SMs investigate Space Hulks without any kind of further enticement in case they find neato stuff. But I could be (and often am) wrong.

As a Noise Marine devotee, what would attract your CSMs to the Space Hulk? 'We are stuck on this vessel and there's nothing to eat. Just ancient musical discs with the words Guns 'N' Roses written on them.'

As the Nosferatus don't have any ranged or heavy weapons, I needed to give them a tactical advantage elsewhere to make up for their lack of firepower. I wonder if in classic horror table top / rpg gaming if the players complain that their Webley pistols are useless against Count Dracula?

Noise Marine, I appreciate your comments and input, so please don't think I'm being defensive in any way. I'm just looking for some game balance, otherwise it would be quite boring to have loads of unarmoured vampires charging CSM and having them all cut down by Bolters in round one.

As I said in a previous post, there is a percentage chance that Power Weapons could decapitate the vampires. The reason there is only a percentage chance has nothing to do with the skill of the Marine or the power of his sword, it's more to do with the fact that vampires are pretty darn quick and hard to hit.

Would a bolt to the cranium kill a Nosferatus? No. Would it slow him down? Oh yes. But it wouldn't kill him. A round or two later, he'd be back on his feet ready to attack again. Think Claire the cheerleader in Heroes. (I think about her all the time! ).

I'm very pleased you like the idea and would appreciate more input. So please keep posting.

Cheers


----------



## Madeem (Oct 29, 2008)

I think your making the rules 2 hard. if you want to making him allmost unkillable by normal weapons make him T6 5W and regen. on a 4+

You can even decrease he chance to hit by giving him the same ability that the Grey knight aslo have.
I think the unkillable aspect shouldn't have to much inpact on the game. if you slay him he will come back again.

Have you though about troops or minions? it could be possible for him to enslave the population of a world with his charm.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Why don't you base their rules on Necrons? After all, i WHFB both tomb kings and vampire counts have similar "undead" rules.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

why not give them feel no pain against high ap weapons?

another words from ap 4 and upwards?

its not too overpowering, and theres already a rule to show this.

they would be incredibly vunerable to tau though, nothing but plasma there mate.

they would also be very vunerable to gaurd, i mean how many shots per 10 man squad?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Why not simply have your "Space Vampires" use the rules for Plague Marines? They would be closer to the Blood Dragons of Fantasy than the ghoul-loving feral ones that I forget the name of at this moment... Strigoi? This would also allow them to use their "ancestors" CSM gear.

-Imagine a converted Typhus as their lord. His psychic abilities can be translated as "sucking the life from surrounding enemies". AND he'd look quite stylish...
-Their drained victims could be repesented by plague zombies or Lesser Summoned daemons.
-Raptors? Nosferatus in half-bat form.
-Imagine a Land Raider using quite a few bits from the Black Coach and/or the Corpse Cart...
-Dreadnought? Converted so that the sarcophagus really DOES look like a coffin...

Properly done, these guys could scare even the Night Lords...


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, thanks for so many great suggestions. I will have to go away and re-think everything now. I was going to have them all just living on the Space Hulk but the Black Land Raider decked out like a funeral coach has caused my brain to explode in Warhammery goodness.

Yep, the original idea was that they would be susceptible to IG las fire, but with all of the games being Night Fights plus their abilities to conceal and deep strike, it still could have been fun. Basically, if the IG didn't get the vamps during the shooting phase, they were pretty much Catachan on Toast.

Deneris - you've given me too many ideas, dagnabit!
dirty-dog - your devils advocacy has also thrown up a few well asked indescretions. Would the Nosferatus even fight the Tau? As they're attracted to psychic energy.
Madeem - that might be easiest in game terms, have them 'killed' by normal weapons only to appear yet again and again.
Wolf Lord Skoll - Adapting the Necron rules would work.

Now I have to think about rules for a Nosferatus fighting a Chaos Daemon. A creature made from Warp Psychic Energy versus creatues who feed and absorb Warp Psychic Energy. And what would happen if the Nosferatus actually got into the Warp and started feeding? Would they destroy the Warp or become like Mr. Creosote from Monty Python and explode? Just one more minor god, go on, he's wafer thin.

All of these suggestions are great, keep them coming please.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

races eh? hmmm i had one awhile back let me see...

The Vypelians.

This snake like race makes use of everything they find, reverse engineering in a fasion similar to the orks, they are as savage as orks but as cunning as the Eldar. they use many stealthed (infiltrated) units and do not prefer to use any vehicles that aren't quiet enough for them.

Their favored weapons are what they call Spitting Cobras. they fire off a very very very potent and acidic venom that can brun through adamantium armor. If they are more equipped for CQC then they will use a combination of they snakre like lower bodies and chainsword made form a mixture of chaos marine body styles along with the fangs of fallen warriors. (all count as poisoned weapons) 

The only vehicles they use arre small and hover very much like the ELdar use. but all two-man crew hovercraft save for their fast atack. (called "Pit Vipers")

Their race's leader is known only as "Fang". He has been leading them for millions of years.

This race worships the Chaos gods Nurgle and Tzeentch. Along with their own god calld Ssethosss, God of the silent kill.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> If they're slaaneshi, otherwise no... SM and CSM dont have sex, as far as I know...


there was an old thread for that, lets not restart it, cuz it was really, REALLY fucking creepy.

as for the eldar, seeing as they are ancient, and survived the enslavers (knda sorta similair), it wouldnt be too much of a stretch to give them some sort of alt. fire, psychic shurika shot that sould hurt the Noseferatus.
nids... alergies? (I do beleive vampires still had them, plus, 40k still lacks a 'garlic gun' so you could consider something in the nid arsenal as garlic...)

orks do have a penchant for 'ead rippin, 'ead crushin, 'ead smashin, 'ead takin an such, so maybe give them a higher chance to get at the 'ead for a cc kill with a regular weapon.


Personally, I think an Adeptus Mechanus, and a countering Dark Mechanicus codex could be cool, servitor varients and techno legionaires for troops, and lots and lots of cool, outlandish, "testing to see if it is ancient enough to start using again" vehicles and such (god followig that logic makes me cringe)


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

hows about a human colony thats developed without outside interferrrence and reached a level of tau/eldar like technology, however has extremely low number to point amount of troops, but have better BS,T,Save,weapon strength then "normal" humans?

and the technology being so advanced that the imperium has dubbed it "sorcerous" in its qays and ordered an exterminatus


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> there was an old thread for that, lets not restart it, cuz it was really, REALLY fucking creepy.


yes I am aware of that, I am one of the people who declared it creepy...

also why are some people trying to change the story, I think the author is happy with it and thats all that matters.


----------



## willofdeath (Oct 28, 2008)

I like this make a race idea. I would make space skaven! I would laugh every time I converted a unit of whfb to their space faring kin. But i don't have any fluff i am gonna do it though thats my goal. Space rats.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

willofdeath said:


> I like this make a race idea. I would make space skaven! I would laugh every time I converted a unit of whfb to their space faring kin. But i don't have any fluff i am gonna do it though thats my goal. Space rats.


Try googlin Hrud, they're the 40k skaven equivalent, noone ever made any rules for them so you'de have to make your own.


----------



## willofdeath (Oct 28, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> Try googlin Hrud, they're the 40k skaven equivalent, noone ever made any rules for them so you'de have to make your own.


Sounds cool i'll definitely check that out.


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Weird snake people and a race of cyborgs, I likey! Keep those strange races coming. lawrence 96 is basically describing us, the modern man. Is there a place for us Metro types in the 41st Century? Ha! No way! (just kidding).

'Space Rats' actually sounds kind of cool, let's explore this concept a bit further. Again, I am amazed by the ingenuity that has gone into this discussion. Keep it coming.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

"Space Rats"- I've been there AND done that:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19336


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Love the models Deneris!

But you lose the point... the Hrud are an official race that doesnt have rules or an army, thats what we're talking about.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Aye... But there are quite a few "official" races with few or non-existant rules, such as the Jokaero or the Zoats... and then there are the Demiurg :wink:...

*Goes into hiding from GW death squads*


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Space Rats?

Could they be a bike heavy army? And hail from Mars?!


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

im doing one now, im making my own chaos god seperate from the other gods who is tyring to convert people from the emperor into believing in her as god, right now only SoB and IG have been converted.

When they die they will go to heaven (her relm in chaos) and turned into angels (daemons and used for fighting).

just using several chaos daemon rules for it,
horrors = SoB
Daemonettes = cc SoB
Bloodletters = IG
Bloodthirster = canoness
Soulgrinder remains the same (maybe convert a SoB SoulGrinder)
Daemon Prince = IG Commander
BloodCrushers = IG on (not sure what for whats underneath)
Screamers = No fething idea...

The IG are the most mutated and look like daemons of khorne, still messing around with their models (currently covered in tattered robes and have bionic arms)

SoB are slightly mutated and dont change a lot

BT is a winged cannoness with a bit of mutation

If i do convert a soulgrinder into a SoB unit it will be the last thing i do as it will be hard to do and i have no idea how to, plus it fits the whole IG theme more as they are all suppose to have bionics.

still trying to think of how i can do a screamer, maybe jet pack unit with melta bombs?


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Sureal,

If your army is 'bionicle', can you steal bitz from TechPriests / Servitors to give them that 'Borg' look?

I think Warp Spawn covered in bionics would look pretty groovy, but then again, I have no taste.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

> Soulgrinder remains the same (maybe convert a SoB SoulGrinder)


THAT I'd really like to see... though would you have her torso armored or not?


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

i'd say bring back the Squats but don't make them into the joke they were before


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

here's my race

Archonians:

An ancient race that is even older than that of the Eldar, there are only about a million of them left in the galaxy. They are beings that exist totally in both the warp and realspace. Thier bodies are surrounded by tiny warp clouds(they look like the archon and dark archons in starcraft) and their psychic potential is second to none. the rest of their civilization lives on their home world of Etheralis where the warp and realspace are as one, making the planet extremely hard to get to and find. 

The warp clouds surrounding the Archonians vary in color depending on its status in society. although all have the fierce potential for violence and war they are a peace loving people and have become one with what they call the Baragdin or eternal spirit. Red is for the warrior caste, blue for their leaders or what can be called their political caste, white is for their religious leaders and black for those who delve into the magical arts. 

each color has a certain psychic power that is allotted to them and they use them fiercely on the battlefield. the red caste has what they call direct powers, such as shooting lighting or fire from their warp clouds, the blue caste have powers that buffet those around them such as increasing spead/metabolism/reaction time, the white caste utilize pure psychic powers such as a pure ball of light being thrown at an enemy or auras that surround them and allow them to shrug off hits, and the black caste has the most unusual powers in that they deal with the trickery of the mind and illusions, they can cloak themselves or allies and make illusions of what the enemy fears most and utterly crush the minds of their enemies.

their spacecraft are elegant much like the eldar but with photon shields and more firepower. the only long range weapons they have are the psychic powers of the white and red caste and they are used to devastating effect. each squad of five red caste is led by a blue caste, there is usually only four or three white caste members on the field at once and two or one black caste members.

havent figured out the rules for them yet but yea that's them.


----------



## Madeem (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't use castes, it's to Tau.

I think it's more appealing if you use aristocratic ranks like Barons and dukes. Warriors could be knights or Templars.

If there are only a million of them, I think a sort of slave race should be used as troops otherwise they are all dead very fast.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Just say they were either imperial guard or space marines. Chaos marines are too hard to factor in. 

For the 'vampires in space' idea


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Not a problem Lord Waffles. Based upon your suggestion, I did some more 40k research today and discovered the League of Blackships - the Imperiums transport vessels for unsanctioned Psykers, which I think would be a good inclusion to the 'Space Vampires' origins.

Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

Unknown Soldier said:


> If your army is 'bionicle', can you steal bitz from TechPriests / Servitors to give them that 'Borg' look?


i am giving them terminator bits and servitor bits.




Deneris said:


> THAT I'd really like to see... though would you have her torso armored or not?


yeah, if i didnt it would contradict the whole idea of them believing they were holy.


----------



## Madeem (Oct 29, 2008)

Another option is making them a small superstrong multiwound army (like Orgyns)
The main weakness you could give them is there problems with massed troops, due to the fact that the ranged weapons they have are high str, but not a lot of shots. in hth they can kill them oke off course 

An ogryn army with vampire boss. I think I'm falling in love.
A good option is stating that the ogryns are bred in pens to be utterly loyal to there master and will follow him everywhere.


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Madeem,

I'm putting a story together about the Nosferatus and how they would invade and 'drain' a world of it's Psychic Energy. I'm also trying to draw as much inspiration from vampiric lore as possible and working out how this would all tie together in a militaristic universe such as 40k.

As they live inside a Space Hulk, which is basically just a collection of mashed up space ships, space stations, debris, etc. They could conceivably have access to just about any technology the Imperium (and other bits of the galaxy) have to offer. Obviously, some of their kit will be weaker (from eating up all that lovely Machine Spirit - yum, yum) and I was 'toying with the idea' of them having converted Psy Cannons, which drain people instead of just killing them outright.

Your Ogryn idea is a good one, but I would probably have them as an elite choice rather then a full blown army. They would make great familiars or bodyguards as the Nosferatus slept in their 'coffins'. 

The vampires are relatively small in number so they would be limited to HQs, elites, squad leaders, etc. In game terms, I was thinking that for normal troop choices, they have exactly the same troops as the opposing players. Thanks to the vampires 'brain drain' they can control the minds of their victims and force them to fight against their own kind.

I do know that visually, I would like to have the Land Raider Funeral Herse which was mentioned previously mixed in with some Eldar grav vehicles and some converted Tau drones (bats!) but with all of the normal weaponary swapped out for Psy Cannons.

I think once I've written my story, I will have a better idea of who they are and how they fight.


----------



## blackvaultz (Feb 17, 2009)

ooo race ideas i have one a bit of my own i have no name but the old ones made them advanced them to black powder weaponry and then betrayed them by making the orks i guess but they value stealth and i need to make rules for them so plz help me think of a name


----------



## Boomer (Jul 28, 2008)

Heres mine, 

*The Alien Union.*
The Alien Union is society of highly segmented confederation of species. 
While an overall socio-political review is important for understanding the nuances of the Alien Union society, including the role of the never seen before Prophets, the key to for combating the enemy is to review the Unions fighting classes which are comprised of the Barghesi (Grunts), the Khrave (Elites), and atleast 2 other species commonly known as ‘Brutes’ and ‘Jackals’ and a leadership species only known as the Prophets.

*The Khrave* 
The Khrave (also referred to as Elites) are excellent soldiers, brilliant tacticians and highly disciplined despite their scruffy appearance. 
They are extremely aggressive fighters forming the primary core of the Alien Unions fighting forces. Faster and stronger and tougher than a normal human, they fight in relatively small numbers but often lead squads of Barghesi grunts. There skin is a vivid purple / pink but often covered in dirt and oil. As with most Alien Union technology their armour and weapons seem primitive and ill kept but are no less lethal in the clawed hands. Though most Khrave seem to be little more than massively muscled thugs a few seem to have more specialized roles. Khrave ‘surgeons’ are often seen included in Khrave units, often patching up wounded comrades. Other Khrave are obviously the battlefield leaders of the Alien Union, massive Khrave Warlords have been reported leading their troops from the frontline. And Khrave ‘engineers’ have also been reported making on the spot repairs of battle vehicles and carrying powerful force fields which can protect large numbers of nearby troops 
A common rumour among human troops that the Khrave are mind eating is maybe slightly incorrect, it seems that Khrave not only eat minds but seem to have a lust for human flesh. Freed prisoners have claimed that Khrave indulge in great feasts, often human children seem to be delicacies among the more powerful Khrave, and the warlord known as Xerxes is known to eat small children just before battle claiming this gives him great strength.

*The Barghesi*
The Barghesi (Grunts) are the basic infantry unit of the Alien Union, known as Grunts by the common Human soldier. 
Barghesi are hyper violent and are extremely dangerous, and are utterly without fear when they gather in large numbers. 
Short and stocky and relatively unarmoured they carry a rusty looking but powerful gun and almost all seem to have atleast one hand removed and replaced with crude cutting devices. Clearly these creatures are not the most intelligent of the Alien Union species, as such units of Barghesi are led by Khrave Elites which can just about force the Barghesi in the right direction and then just stand back and watch the devastation they cause in their wake.

here is a pic of a cross selection of the models in my army to show how it all fits in together.








- Boomer.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I see alot of ideas taken from other sources to accomidate a race in 40k, allthough we all think it would be cool, most of us would know GW would never, or could never due to copyright laws, do most of it. though the space Vampires does sound interesting.

but I actually had my own idea for a 40k army, in which I was actually going to build in a way I could use them in Fantasy too.

Draconians:

A race of winged and scaly humanoids, they seem to reject any kind of ranged weaponry, though they have mastered space travel, only recently disturbed into the wars of the current races, the image of this race has been around for ages. this race does not seem to be very high in population, but can easily make up for that in their pure prowess and skill on the battle field.

the Idea for this race would be simple, mobile troops that can go over terrain via flight that can only fight in melee combat, probably the toughness of a space marine but with a weaker armor roll, useing more Melee weapons like their own claws, or Swords axes polearms, etc. The heavy support would be wingless but toughened versions of the troops, possibly useing stronger melee weapons (something like a force weapon for the SMs) with phych force. Fast attack would have many attacks and probably be tempered to rush into battle even faster then the troops. etc. Of coarse, the Point Costs of this race would be alot higher and the squad sizes far lower then the other races, to combat their races obvious advantages with close combat fighting.


----------



## TG1 (May 1, 2009)

Hey, guys.
awhile back I sore this website about the order vampiris a special branch of the ordo malleus who are tasked with hunting down the vampires of 40k, this is were I thought they had to become an ordo so,however after a battle in which a vampire took over a governors daughter and used her influence to enslave the whole populace they became an ordo, with a team of special marines called the kinghtwatch (I know cheesy deathwatch rip off but I am an alien hunter as well) who are armed with hellfire rounds and silver bullets and a souped up version of the combi stake gun in codex witch hunters as well as amber blades as their chamber militant. anyway their enemies are vampires using the rules in warhammer with a few minor tweaks as well as some 40k kit, as the leaders of a codex necromancers found on relic forums


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

You could give the space vampires the without number rule to represent them coming back to life.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

For the vampires I'm thinking you could have a "Vampire Rule" something like:

All units with "Vampire Rule" have Feel No Pain, Vulnerable to Templates/Lasers/Plasma/Melta*, and Respawn**

*Includes weapons that are discribed as Lasers, using Plasma, with the Metla rule, and with the Gets Hot! rule, also no Feel no Pain save may be made against weapons that the unit is Vulnerable to, otherwise same as Vulnerale to Blast/Templates.

**Models with Respawn are not removed as a casualty when it is reduced to 0 wounds by a weapon that it is not Vulnerable to (see above) insted lay it on its side to show that it has been knock out. At the start of every Vampre turn roll a d6, on a 3+ the Vampire stands back up with full wounds ready to fight, on a 1 or 2 the model is removed, if it is within 1" of an opponent it will immediately assalt that unit but doesn't not count as charging.

this would work best if the Vampires were mostly ICs. otherwise you might have to change it so one isn't hanging out by himself in the middle of no mans land


----------



## TG1 (May 1, 2009)

Yeah sort of like the Von carstein ring. Ps given vlad a bolt pistol looks super cool


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

i have my own race for fluff-

Name: Vostri

Skin colour: Grey variations include red and yellow

Height: seven foot tall

Allied to the Imperium: No

Background: thought too have been eradicated by the Luna Wolves during the heresy the Vostri inflicted a devastating three hundred Luna Wolves were killed. They fled their stricken planet and set about raiding imperial worlds every hundred years. They are currently being hunted by the scythes of the imperium chapter.


----------



## TG1 (May 1, 2009)

Nice idea are you sure the imperium would still be chasing them after the heresy I know their racist but after helping them out like that surely they would at least be left alone.

Here is my own race:

Name: The Lycus

Origins: In M38 when the Ordo Vampiris was running some test in one of it's labs in the halo stars, a pack of lamuses (40K werewolves) were undergoing bionic surgery to turn them into bodyguards for inquisitors. However they were able to escape and destroyed the research station. The now in habit the planet they were kept on. they add stolen bionics when ever a new pup is born. One of macharius's bravest lieutenants led a battle cruiser to the planet following the conclusion of the crusade. However he was not able to locate the lair of the lyucs and returned to the imperium with nothing.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Space whores. A race that seeks out, and mates with other races to steal any awesomeness said race may possess. Rumored to be the spawn of Slaanesh, and random human woman, when he was drunk. B movie cliches aside I will think of a decent race eventually (Hopefully when not drunk which I currently am).


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

*U.p.b.e*

Here is my race:

The U.P.B.E (United Planets of the Beast Empire)
The U.P.B.E is located on the fringes if the Centaurus arm, behind the Ghoul Stars. All citizens of the Empire are beast, although they walk on two legs and speak in a highly complicated language. They have only been an empire for 146 years, war with each other and the Inquisition hunting their speices destroying any possiblietes of unification. They first began to unify when the remnats of the interex met them. They taught the Beasts how to build structures and weapons. The interex left, and not soon after the Inquisition who were looking for them. The Inquisition attempted to exterminate them, but were repelled. 

The Inqusitor in command (Inqusitor Hoth) send for reinforcements, and when they arrived attacked again but were beaten back. After being defeated for the second time the Grey Knights and Titans from the Adeptus Mechanicus were brought in. The fight raged on for 15 years until the Beasts fled after realising they could not win. The Inquisition was eager to renew their search for the interex so they left almost as soon as the it was confirmed that they had won. Then the Beasts returned once the Mechanicus had left as well and it took only scant days to retake what had once been theirs from the Imperium.

Once they had everything back, they realised the damage they had taken. The fighting speices (Wolf and Satyr) were almost extinct, they had almost no military force. They knew the Imperium could come back anytime, so they offered the humans they had taken prisoner to join them. Most of them agreed and those who didn't were executed. It was then that the Beasts discover the Warp. A surviving psyker told them all he knew about it. The psyker, whose name was Clamicus, was a very powerful one (by Imperial standards anyway) and he knew how to take someone's soul away and put it in anothers body. He was not taught this by the Imperium, a ship he was on was attacked by Chaos Space Marines and the sorceror taught him this. The Beasts ancestors had built models of their god, and the Beasts told the psyker to transfer a criminals soul into one of them. The idol came to life, but was under the command of the psyker.

The Beasts now build stone men for this purpose, almost any crime is punished in this manner to add to the existing military force. The humans that joined them 'multiplyed' and now are part of the U.P.B.E. Some of the fighting speices still go to war, but there are very few of them.

What do you think?


----------



## calxllum (Sep 23, 2010)

Unknown Soldier said:


> I totally understand where people are coming from and that's why I used the words 'toying with the idea' when it comes to damage (so I had room to wiggle / back pedal). I'm drawing inspiration from normal vampire mythos, where things like bullets and knives can't normally kill them.
> 
> With Meltas and Plasma guns, I was imagining them as being quiet narrow beamed energy weapons, which would pass straight through most humanoids. So they would do some damage, but a lot of the energy would be wasted. Please correct me if I am wrong. I chose the Flamer and Las Gun as being most potent because of the vampire myths - they are highly susceptible to flame and sunlight. The immolater rounds sound interesting and as you said, maybe there would be a percentage die roll which would cause the victim to burst into flames, maybe use the same percentage if being shot at by Meltas / Plasmas as well. I could also allow 'Holy' bolter rounds to do double damage as a trade off.
> 
> ...


:shok: :angry: arrrrrrr what about the granade launchers(my spelling is trible sorry)I haven't read all of this and ou might of coved this but in tau fire warrior the granade launchers set people on fire so they should kill these space vampire as well and if they was pyscic power then they gonna get wasted agasnt space marines most tau eldar and chaos and necrones becasue the eldar will have :training: pyscic power so it not gonna work on them and eldar do was those swors they would do somthing and chaos would not anser a distres call they would fire a death star at it and say"shut up fo" and they'er t twisted to use pyscic on the eldar tried it did not end well for them and tau can resist most pyskick power because they'er leaders or leader use's pyskick and space marines they weould anser the call but then see this alien and go"PURGE THE UNCLEAN!"and wipe it off the face of the univuse and other universes and even the warp so space vampires would probley not happen even in warhammer 40k


----------



## calxllum (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL necrones do kinda drain the ones with flesh on them take your flesh and the probes well what I gonna say is not sutibble for anyone who is under 18 or has watched evey romance and evey horrar movie and not peed thier pants or cyed or vomited(unless your acctuly sick and have a cold)so I not gonna say it


----------



## calxllum (Sep 23, 2010)

k thought of a race it kind of like upgraded eldar and then a couple other races throwen in to the mix :security: which makes a race which is the oldest race and they link in with 40k because they made the necrones(the necrones are machines all machines are made)but the necrones went wrong so they as you say"put them to sleep"


----------



## calxllum (Sep 23, 2010)

95% of teens would cry if they saw the Jonas Brothers at the top of a skyscraper about to jump. Copy and paste this if you are part of the 5% that would yell "DO A FLIP!!!"


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

calxllum said:


> 95% of teens would cry if they saw the Jonas Brothers at the top of a skyscraper about to jump. Copy and paste this if you are part of the 5% that would yell "DO A FLIP!!!"


@calxllum; I see you are new to the forum, so welcome, but this is no facebook, this is a serious forum, so keep that shit away, and keep those on Facebook... :threaten:


----------



## calxllum (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm not trying to make my race too godly theres only around 5,000 of them and they do mate(not many warhammer 40k says anything about the sexes of the races so the players make it up but anyway) and they acculy lay egg sack like things and they are like the tau in many ways so they do got castes but diffrant castes to the tau and they fight for the same thing as the tau and the same thng as the eldar but there good is the all and the only and they don't need food or water or create waste there are not many differances bettwen females and males one differance is that the females are the strong priests and pyscic users and males are the strong warriors but females are also warriors and males are also priests and pyscic a male could make a space marrine bopw to him and a female could make a chaos space marine acctuly feel sorry for all the bad deds hes done and then turn to the good sideshok: :shok: :shok: :shok: :shok


----------



## calxllum (Sep 23, 2010)

Doelago said:


> @calxllum; I see you are new to the forum, so welcome, but this is no facebook, this is a serious forum, so keep that shit away, and keep those on Facebook... :threaten:


:shok: :blush: :angry: I said it but I didn't start it some one else did read the forum before falsely acusing someone(my spelling does suck ballz LOL XD )


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

calxllum said:


> :shok: :blush: :angry: I said it but I didn't start it some one else did read the forum before falsely acusing someone(my spelling does suck ballz LOL XD )


...? :scratchhead: So what? You did not start it? Well, thats clearly true, as I have seen that message posted ca. 500 times on Facebook before it was brought here... You said that you did not start that shit, well, so what? You are not forced to post it onwards just cause you might agree with it... Try to show a good example and stop spamming shit... You could also probably have put all your posts into a single one by using the "Edit" button...


----------



## calxllum (Sep 23, 2010)

:blush: ok I get it


----------



## calxllum (Sep 23, 2010)

:blush: ok I get it


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I think you just said the same thing twice... They were just 43 minutes apart from each other...


----------



## calxllum (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL
are you gonna make a race or not if not then I think you should go


----------



## Irin Dread (Jan 5, 2011)

*Choas Eldar*

I hav a sub race of eldar for my army called the 'Blinders of Chaos

Fall Of the Eldar
The blinders leave on their craftworld with populace of about 250 million towards Terra.

40k
The craftworld engages in a 4-way battle with Daemons, Cadians and Hive Fleet Marauder (my tyranid fleet). The craftworld is destoryed when the human flagship flys into the world's main reactors. It drifts in space for 200 years. In M42 790 it crashes into a planet ruled by Chaos called by the Imperium "Hell's Gate" As it is the nearest planet to the eye of terror. 10,000 Eldar survive and r captured by Daemons. When they r exposed to Chaos, their minds drain the energy and funnel it into their bodies turning them into 7ft tall eldar with stronger pyhsic and physical powers. 
A dozen chapters of space marines (12,000 super soilders) r sent to investigate the ruined craft world, all marines are killed with the exception of one who returns to Terra. Using his GIVEN physic powers, he contacts the Emporer and informs him of the legion on 'Chaos Eldar' who have planned a invasion in two directions, One towards the eye of terror to 
'blind it' and the other direction, A attack on the heart of the Human empire as revenge for the craft worlds destruction.

41,000 to 41,500
The newly built fleet attcks the borders of the imperium, using the power of Chaos to destroy cities in a single hit. After destroying around 300 outposts, the fleet disappears and its true plan becomes apartent the the Leaders of Man. Two Massive hive fleets appear from no where, draw in from the mass amounts of pyhsic energy sensed. The huge mass of lifeforms also pulls in a Necron fleet lead by the feared Planet engine. The Imperium's borders now have 3 nigh unstoppable fleets on the way and with the eye of terror shuting, the chaos eldar draw the forces of choas into of race's empire's such as Tau and Orks.

The Blinders of Chaos hav unleshed the full power of the Choas factions and the life harvasters (Necrons + Nids) onto their enemies. Just 10,000 eldar hav most likly started the biggest war in the galaxy, even bigger than the hersy, 11,000 years before.


Wht ys think?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

How about my babies



http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68498&highlight=Zul'Nai


----------



## FlowAndEbb (Dec 25, 2010)

Me and my friends had an hour discussion one time about putting Terran, Protoss and Zerg into Warhammer. Zerg we found is almost EXACTLY like Tyranids except with Mutalisks and no artillery, Teeran we found takes the cheesy units from every space marine variation (mostly SM and IG), and Protoss is by far the most original.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

FlowAndEbb said:


> Zerg we found is almost EXACTLY like Tyranids except with Mutalisks and no artillery, Teeran we found takes the cheesy units from every space marine variation (mostly SM and IG), and Protoss is by far the most original.


Guess where _Blizzard_ got the idea for the Zerg? 

The terrans are badass. Don't make fun of them.

The toss are pretty cool, too. As you said they are the most original of the three and have some pretty nice backround and weapons.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Space Wolves mixed genes with White Scars and became the Space Samurai's. dont tell me thats not awesome!

I am joking of course, but what would you do if you saw a bunch of hairy, power-braided samurais fighting!?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I once toyed with the idea of a race similar to the Predator. In essence they were like a cross between kroot and ork, a beefed up kroot strain hyped up on orkish aggression and muscle with the hunter instinct of a kroot.

Then I realized that it`s not original at all! :crazy:


----------



## Cricket (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm well aware GW would NEVER do this, but it's fun to think about...

In the past, I've often wondered what would happen if an Imperial Fleet from the star wars universe got lost and ended up in The 40k universe... Storm Troopers and AT-ATs, even a Jedi/Sith running around. Ah... the possibilities.

Also, I think A Covenant Army from the Halo Universe would be loads of fun. The human from Halo are too similar to the Imperial Guard of 40k.


----------



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

ultra marines hav sex with each other lololol kool thread


----------



## kork bloodeye (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm making a race called the galaxy trolls their little bigger then a space marine terminator their home planet is massive and they only had two cultures on the planet cause all the others were wiped out and conquered one is based on the Scottish their like jolly orks and the second is based on the Japanese these two factions have been fighting for centurys untill they were visited by space faring gremlins who gave them the tech to coexist but the growing population meant less food so they have to plunder other planets to feed themselves


----------



## kork bloodeye (Mar 19, 2016)

Also the galaxy trolls are visually a mix between orks and space marines their stats are ws3 bs3 s4 t3 w1 a1 ld7 4+/6++


----------

